# DriverManager.getConnection



## Guest (23. Jul 2007)

ich habe eine dumme frage...
bei DriverManager.getConnection hat man 3 übergaben, url,name,passwort.
ich weiss nicht was man für url schreiben soll :
url : jdbc:mysql:// xxxx

was muss man fur x's schreiben was ist der Sinn.

danke an alle...


----------



## DP (23. Jul 2007)

die forensuche ist ein fabelwesen...

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Jul 2007)

http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.sql/ConnectMySql.html


----------



## Guest (23. Jul 2007)

danke danke genau was ich suche. :lol:


----------

